# Bunny had Triplets, one stillborn



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Bunny had :kidred: :kidblue: :angelgoat: The last little one, didn't check gender, passed away right after birth. He/She was the same length as the others, just thinner. They are both the same golden color, will be able to tell tomorrow morning. 

Zoe is the little girl. She is a little ball of energy and she has WATTLES! 
Eddie is the boy. He is doing well, it appears that him and the stillborn where cramped in the womb, I think the other one was suffocated. His back feet are bent and he is walking on his hocks, when this happened to another buck two years ago, the vet just said to wait and see ( the buck straightened out by himself). He does not appear to be in pain, he can keep up with Zoe with no problem. Both are strong nursers.

Count so far this year: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I am so sorry about the baby who returned to heaven. But I am so happy for your other two! That sounds wonderful and they seem to be happy, healthy and bouncey! 

:stars:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

TexasRanger said:


> His back feet are bent and he is walking on his hocks


When that happened to our Star last year we splinted her. No way to tell if it would have mended on its own but she did straighten out. Took a coulple of weeks.
Sorry you lost one. That happened to us last year.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Sounds like the boy might need some BoSe. Congrats on the new kiddos! :dance:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

luvmyherd said:


> TexasRanger said:
> 
> 
> > His back feet are bent and he is walking on his hocks
> ...


Did your vet put the splints on or did you make them yourself?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! :thumb: I'm sorry you lost one though


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Bunny had Triplets, one stillborn *Pics**

Eddie's legs are starting to straighten out, his left is already straight. :leap: 
Color experts? I'm guessing Chamoisee.
Eddie 

















Zoe

















Both


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss...  


But congrats on the cute babies... :thumb: :clap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congratulations! Sorry about the one you lost.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

TexasRanger said:


> Did your vet put the splints on or did you make them yourself?


We did it ourselves. We waited a couple of days and when it did not improve we tried just wrapping it but that did not work. My husband made the splint out of some flexible pipe. Like the kind you run wires through. We found we had to imobilize the joint above to keep her standing right.
Good luck with your little guy.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

luvmyherd said:


> TexasRanger said:
> 
> 
> > Did your vet put the splints on or did you make them yourself?
> ...


As of now, I don't think I'll have to splint him. He is almost fully straightened out. :stars:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>He is almost fully straightened out.<<<
That is great news. (happy face)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww Congrats! They are adorable! I am so glad Eddie's legs are straightening out! We have had some funky legs at birth too, but they all straightened out - I think mostly the way they must have been cramped in the womb.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

